# Eid Mubarak! What Are You Doing This Eid?



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Eid Mubarak to those who celebrate it! what are you doing this Eid? (how original is this first post?   )


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm going to Nepal 

And you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I'm going to Nepal
> 
> And you?


How fab! You must tell me all about it when you get back 

I'll be nursing...


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nothing planned really... if anyone is around and wants to hang out then up for it, otherwise i'll just sit in the hotel room chatting on my lappy or watching tv... both are boring!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> How fab! You must tell me all about it when you get back
> 
> I'll be nursing...


Will do!!! And hope your patient is feeling better...!!


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Will do!!! And hope your patient is feeling better...!!


I suppose she meant by nursing is nursing a baby... unless she's really a nurse who's gonna be working as a nurse... :confused2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

blue01 said:


> I suppose she meant by nursing is nursing a baby... unless she's really a nurse who's gonna be working as a nurse... :confused2:


No, she did not meant nursing a baby, nor is she a nurse


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> No, she did not meant nursing a baby, nor is she a nurse


:decision: :faint2: what can i say... i don't know what to say


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

:focus:

What is everyone else doing for Eid?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a week of beach/brunches/picnics planned and then my son  had to go and catch a bug again from one of his classmates! 
So, now I'm going to be nursing as well, but hopefully he'll bounce back by tomorow!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hope he feels well soon Pam


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Eid Mubarak to all, will be celebrating with hosting Eid lunch at home, around 10 people, home cooked food. Rest of the week, daily outing with kids and a day for vegging in front of TV some where in between


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Camping @ Liwa for a few nights...

Then taking the week following Eid off as well to get back into golf - have not golf since we moved here 4 months ago, so really been itching.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was off to Male until someone quit on Friday... now working 60 to 72 hours a week for the next month or two


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Was off to Male until someone quit on Friday... now working 60 to 72 hours a week for the next month or two


I'm feeling just a tad selfish now for moaning about having to work today! 

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is all good  Already looking forward. 12 or 24 hours of overtime for a long while will be appreciated for my new years vacation lane: Gona party like a rock star. 

Hope everyone enjoys their time off...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

jynxgirl said:


> it is all good  Already looking forward. 12 or 24 hours of overtime for a long while will be appreciated for my new years vacation lane: Gona party like a rock star.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their time off...


nye @ nyc?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> nye @ nyc?


Oh no... going to switzerland or austria to relax in the mountains hopefully. Snowboarding by day, working out my bumps and bruises from said relaxing day by night


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll go camping some where on the beach in Dibba for a day or two ...


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Oh no... going to switzerland or austria to relax in the mountains hopefully. Snowboarding by day, working out my bumps and bruises from said relaxing day by night



ohh now i am jealous, been trying to go to a skiing/boarding vacation for a decade now and something always goes wrong! used to do it so often i bet forgot how to skii by now


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You even forgot how to spell it!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah see, case in point!! 

i better head to mall of the emirates, why bother travel when you can have it all in dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Spoken like a true Dubaiite!! :clap2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Spoken like a true Dubaiite!! :clap2:


... or dubaian?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> .. or dubaian?


a dubaian socialite, it is a combo!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Or Emiratian.....oh wait a minute


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Oh no... going to switzerland or austria to relax in the mountains hopefully. Snowboarding by day, working out my bumps and bruises from said relaxing day by night


Gotta go to Munich for the New Years Eve party. I'll be ending my time in Germany on the 3rd.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Gotta go to Munich for the New Years Eve party. I'll be ending my time in Germany on the 3rd.



:focus: nye topic is further down in the thread list, after xmas and a few other new year celebrations. now we're looking at what people are doing this Eid here in dubai  

one at a time


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully they are already on holiday out doing it. 

Lots of cars headed in the direction of saudi today coming to work. The cars with the funny brown sand goo on their vehicles were driving 180 to 200 km an hour  I would have thought those who were making the drive would have already been gone but they were pulling lots of sand buggies and atv's. Fun fun...


----------

